# What Is The Highest Song You Ever Sang?



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

What is the highest song you ever sang? So far the highest song I have sung so far is a German Mozart Aria called "Durch ZartlichKiet und Schmeicheln," from the opera, "Die Entfuhrung Aus Dem Serail," I left a coulple of those umlot's out of the words lol(I don't know how too put them in ::. This song has 3 high A's in a row without any breathing  :blink:  . I get a headache from singing it! :lol: joking. What high songs have you sang...or if you sing at all...? In the shower...car....in your room with your stuffed animals  .


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

the highest I've gone,

that would be in the shower, I have a horrible high register, if I keep singing up, my throat hurts, I have probably only reached the F or G in a tenors mid register, or something like that (not suggesting that it was actually in tune  )


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

This shower singing seems to be our all hobby


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol: 

its because the shower resonance amplifies your voice, and you actually sound that your voice is strong (for a change).


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

...and you feel alone, noone who can stop you :lol:.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

lol :lol: , yes, and that


----------



## godzillaviolist (Jan 21, 2005)

*shower singinging*

Bathtubs work too... it's the shape; it's like an opera house beneath your feet!
My high notes are quite low... only about a d above middle c. I'm a bass though, not a soprano  . I'm more proud of my low notes; the d below the bass clef is my lowest.


----------



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

yay singing in the shower! 
lol I usually sing Soprano II in choir, but I went to a music camp last summer and we sang "Make Our Garden Grow" from Candide, 8 parts, Soprano I's up to a high C. I dont know the correct way to notate it, but 2 octaves above middle C. It was not pretty. I tried it a few times. there were a few people who, shall we say, weren't very educated about the right way of singing a note like that, it got very screechy lol.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I have an arrangement of Danny Boy that goes quite high!


----------



## edders05 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am a difficult one; although my voice is technically broken (or at least pretty much - I can sing the G on the bottom stave of the Bass Clef) I can still get the high notes, and the Miserere top C is attained with ease...an E 2 notes above that is probably my limit.


----------



## MelodicDreamer (May 24, 2006)

I used to be a soprano, but I am gradually turning into Soprano II. I can still sing pretty high though, the highest i have ever had to sing in public by myself is top A, the highest in a choir is top G (I think).


----------

